# I guess



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess I'll know how well my ligation skills are tommrow at 8:30am.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I gotta get custody from a my ex.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow Mav!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

good luck.

Your x sounds like trouble. hope you win.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck in your quest. Sometimes it all works out. I received custody from the courts when my daughter was 12, with a female judge on the bench. My daughter is now an adult with a family of her own, doing great.


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Good luck! That is a worthy cause. I'm sure you will give it your all. Good luck.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow, mav. Try not to stress over it too much. Just remember, someone who can keep a small business afloat thru a crappy econ. climate like now, has obviously got skills that can used in other situations.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

mav... hope it goes well. Be sure to get a good night's sleep!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Good luck and prayers said!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I hope everything works out for your dd and you. I'll keep my fingers crossed and say a little prayer.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Woops, I'm late reading and responding to this, but I really hope everything played out today the way it needs to so that your daughter can have the best life possible. Kudos to you for doing what needs to be done!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I was told the wrong day it's tommrow. I haven't revived any paperwork from them an I think with two different orders to show cause it changed it.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good Luck Mav


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> Well I was told the wrong day it's tommrow. I haven't revived any paperwork from them an I think with two different orders to show cause it changed it.


You got this!!:thumb:


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck man! Hope it all goes your way.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Good Luck! I hope all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I do really have court this morning.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well ex is almost half hr late.idt she's going to show


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

maverickxxx said:


> Well ex is almost half hr late.idt she's going to show


If she doesn't show, doesn't that mean you have a much better chance at things going your way?? Best of luck.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Smalltowngirl said:


> If she doesn't show, doesn't that mean you have a much better chance at things going your way?? Best of luck.


Hope this is the case. Good luck!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Guess I gotta wait till tenoclock


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well that's what I was hoping she didn't.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

IF she don't show you win by default RIGHT?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

She showed they ajurned it for immediate drug test


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Waiting to go back in


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

<Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you>

Mary


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

I keep checking in hoping for good news.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Praying!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well we are adjunered for a little bit pending the results of immediate drug test he stopped court for. So I'm waiting to go back in. The child attorney is being a femin hygiene product. But I did shut him down he was spotting inaccurate information


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

The judge who not let me debate with anyone so I did lose that. But I did get to prove child attorney a liar. But I got her. Judge stole a lotta my thunder but hey worked out


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

maverickxxx said:


> The judge who not let me debate with anyone so I did lose that. But I did get to prove child attorney a liar. But I got her. Judge stole a lotta my thunder but hey worked out


So you got custody?? Awesome & having your kids with you is the best thunder you could get from this whole ordeal.:bouncy:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, you got her, meaning your child or you got her the attorney? I am confused, sorry? 

I guess this proves sorda that you and Zong are not the same people, lol.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my. i'm so happy for you Mav! now what does this mean. do you have sole custody? and will she be coming around at all. ~Georgia.


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Thats great!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm glad you won


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice! Sweet! Congratulations! I think family court judges are a lot better than they used to be. They've pretty much seen and heard it all these days. They seem to either be really good, or completely callused and dead in the water. Sounds like you had a good one.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Now you have to expand the water park since she is a full timer.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I got sole she got supervised if she decides to exsersie it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I hope you don't teach her to spell.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

How wonderful!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Mav, that's great news! Who cares that you didn't get to debate, you got custody and that's all that matters.

Did the other ex have as much luck as you did? You and him will need to work together to see that the kids get to see each other.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

No I'm not teaching her to spell everything else school has gotta do something. Other dad n her family chickened out. Her dad is doing what's best for his grand kids he's also a lawyer. But is n will not represent her. He's calling other dad to tell him to file. I was the one with the most to lose n had he least proof n wanted strength in numbers but everyone else wanted to wait n see what happend with me. I do have a very good judge he had a niece that died from cancer from second hand smoke. I do rember him sitting In the Greek restaurant with a woman an little girl when I worked there I know woman wasn't his wife n she smoked heavily. So idk if that was the little girl. He writes into every order no smoking around children. I'm not going to get into specifics of why I got it but I'm happy n now she has to wrk for it Idt she is going to till after my life is settled I have a nice routine an everything is going good.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Guess I'll add my newest addition to aug homestead thread


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

You are a good person Mav. This will have a profoundly positive outcome for you and your daughter. Congratulations and the best for you both.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh I'm still even gentleman I held the door for her coming outta court. But I think that was being a mental terrorist more than gentleman. Thanks everyone


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Specially since its not so much of custom up here as in the south


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Most wonderfull!!!!!!!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well it's hearing today so should be permant now. No lawyer agin I can adjourn if she shows up with lawyer but I'm going to let judge do lawyering agin for me. She didn't follow through with some of judges orders so not good for her


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Go get'em.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good going, Mav!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Good luck today! Hope the judge doesn't mess around and makes it permanent.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Not permant but I got discretion over vists oct we will make it permant


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

She didn't show up


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

maverickxxx said:


> She didn't show up


Figures!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Not showing up and failing drug tests never make a good impression, I'd think she's done. Congrats on your full-time single daddyhood status.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks yea hes just giving her more rope. Which just makes things more gruesome at the end. There is reason that gallos only have so much rope. A twenty foot drop would not be pretty to watch.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Congratulations, Mav. 

Mary


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You da man! ( oh, and da momma too


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats mav. You'll do great!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well ex is going to Texas in couple days for who knows what n for who knows how long so that will be nice. Sucks to u guys in texas


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]3Eg5uyrpuno[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank God Texas is a mighty BIG place! lol


----------

